# wyoming whitetail hunt



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

just got back from a whitetail hunt in wyoming i think i found a new hobby to feed 152 5 by 5 and he had tons of friends


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Great buck! Public land?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

GREAT looking buck there. Wowzers! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

nice buck!


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

general season late hunt they were just starting to hold up with the does this guy wasnt but the smaller bucks were acting pretty rutty and we were hunting forest above some agrigultural hay fields its a mix sure do love the garmans lol


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

nice!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Great whitetail, looks alot like one my daughter just got for her first buck up in Idaho. Hunting western whitetails is just plain fun and I find myself going every year that I don't draw for elk or mule deer......make that every year!--------SS


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Very, very nice whitetail!

My boy has 4 Wyoming deer PP, not enough for a real good mule deer unit...So,
We are thinking of using them on a good whitetail hunt.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

That is a great buck! Congratulations!


----------

